
I built a Hacker News clone for Coronavirus in less than a day - sagunsh
https://towardsdatascience.com/how-i-built-a-hacker-news-clone-for-coronavirus-in-less-than-a-day-f4a199f4d842?source=friends_link&sk=870f95fc0039a16e78ce492963ac51ff
======
mrpotato
I would expect a clone to also have comments and voting. This looks more like
an RSS feed w/ HN layout.

